
How to Set Up Your iPhone for Productivity, Focus, and Your Own Longevity - andygcook
https://betterhumans.coach.me/how-to-set-up-your-iphone-for-productivity-focus-and-your-own-longevity-bb27a68cc3d8
======
tonystubblebine
Thanks for posting! I'm the author. I think I mistitled that post--sounds like
just any generic productivity article when I read it here on HN. Maybe "Very,
Very Pedantic Opinion on Optimal iPhone Setup."

